# Finally a day worth talking about



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

It’s hard to believe I could be disappointed about catching a nice LM but I was. I’ve been here 3 weeks and have not caught a keeper redfish so todays mission was catch one. I started the day in the ICW in GS’s. Caught a half dozen specks for dinner and a batch of ceviche. From there I trailed to Magnolia/Fish and worked every tree, stump and dock I knew of. The LM came off a clump of pencils reeds in Fish and my reaction was finally! When I saw the LM I could se it Was a good one but not the elusive target specie. She had a huge head but not much of a body and probably weighed 4.5 lbs. It wasn’t until the end of the day that I got my redfish, now I’m a happy man! The LM and Red came on one of those “M” lures on a weedless jig head. The specks on a Storm Twitch Stick Jerk bait. All I can add is the rivers are warming fast, had high sixty’s in several locations


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice catch!!! I need to get on the water!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got your target fish and a nice bunch of bonus fish ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great day fer sure!!! Congrats on slaying em!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Holy smokes!!! What a day!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saxxman (Feb 15, 2019)

Great looking catch! Way to go and enjoy feasting on those great fish!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you do look like a happy camper with that large mouth. those specks will be a feast. just add hushpuppies and coleslaw congrats.

jack


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a fantastic day when you are disappointed in a 4.5# large mouth! Congrats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

dag-gum nice fish!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, some good fish!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## saxxman (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats on a great day and some beautiful fish! Can't wait to catch anything keepable this Spring!


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice haul, good times and good eats there. I hope to have a similar day soon... grats ...:notworthy:


----------

